# Immigration lawyer and agencies in Malaysia for Canada



## leahb (Jul 28, 2010)

I do not know where exactly and which forum should i be asking this. But i need a reputable immigration agency in Malaysia that may help us to migrate to canada.Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## sivakanulla (Sep 16, 2013)

*Help.*

hi i am atool and die maker by trade and i would like to immigrate to canada could u pls help me weather am i eligible or not pls do this for me dear..


----------

